# Newbie DNP Run Log



## Londinium (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey guys
I finally managed to get my hands on some actual DNP from mactropin
Was a pain in the arse to get it to the UK but i can now begin

My start weight is 98.9 at 5 10 and im trying to get into the mid to low 70s preferably within 3 months
Will only be taking 200mg per day every day on 2 week on 1 week off cycle and dont plan to go above as im not trying to even get close
to any form of overdose

Ive also started keto and im a newb at the gym only having started the beginning of the year so i hope that will help with building muscle on a deficit
Now that i think about it my diet is more carnivore than as ill be consuming around 200-250 grams of beef mince with either 5 or 20% fat content(depending on what i can get)

The whole reason im actually this fat to begin is i stupidly decided to eat way over my maintenance with mcdonalds everyday on top of my other protein intake which according to my dexascan had me gained around 15lbs of lean body mass but ive lost around half from yoyo dieting

Any advice will be great to enhance my results


Also forgot to mention i bought a cheap rowing machine and plan to use it around 30 mins a day on the weekdays


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 20, 2021)

Londinium said:


> Hey guys
> I finally managed to get my hands on some actual DNP from mactropin
> Was a pain in the arse to get it to the UK but i can now begin
> 
> ...


How long do you plan to run this? 2 week on 1 week off is not needed, just run it till your cycle is over. 200mg a day is low for a man, so no worries there. Keep in mind some have allergic reactions at first, I never did.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 20, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> How long do you plan to run this? 2 week on 1 week off is not needed, just run it till your cycle is over. 200mg a day is low for a man, so no worries there. Keep in mind some have allergic reactions at first, I never did.


Interesting
the reason i planned to do it that way is because on this forum i heard that there is water retention so to take a weeks break and then youll be able to see where your weight is actually at after you flush the water out

But please let me know if thats wrong and ill be happy to continue minus the breaks


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 20, 2021)

Londinium said:


> Interesting
> the reason i planned to do it that way is because on this forum i heard that there is water retention so to take a weeks break and then youll be able to see where your weight is actually at after you flush the water out
> 
> But please let me know if thats wrong and ill be happy to continue minus the breaks


Run cycle with no breaks, at 200mg you can go 4 weeks straight...maybe longer. Everyone is different with their recommendations for newbies so I'm playing safe and saying 4 weeks to start. I've run much longer and higher dose, but I've run it a lot.

The water generally drops after 7 days of cessation. As long as you don't outeat the deficit, disregard the scale if it's showing higher weight. Some Don't get massive water weight from it, 200 might be negligible on the scale.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 20, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Run cycle with no breaks, at 200mg you can go 4 weeks straight...maybe longer. Everyone is different with their recommendations for newbies so I'm playing safe and saying 4 weeks to start. I've run much longer and higher dose, but I've run it a lot.
> 
> The water generally drops after 7 days of cessation. As long as you don't outeat the deficit, disregard the scale if it's showing higher weight. Some Don't get massive water weight from it, 200 might be negligible on the scale.


will do bro
How much did you lose in a 4 weeks span and were you relatively lean at the beginning or overweight?


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 20, 2021)

Londinium said:


> Interesting
> the reason i planned to do it that way is because on this forum i heard that there is water retention so to take a weeks break and then youll be able to see where your weight is actually at after you flush the water out
> 
> But please let me know if thats wrong and ill be happy to continue minus the breaks


Run cycle with no breaks, at 200mg you can go 4 weeks straight...maybe longer. Everyone is different with their recommendations for newbies so I'm playing safe and saying 4 weeks to start. I've run much longer and higher dose, but I've run it a lot.

The water generally drops after 7 days of cessation. As long as you don't outeat the deficit, disregard the scale if it's showing higher weight. Some Don't get massive water weight from it, 200 might be negligible on the scale


Londinium said:


> will do bro
> How much did you lose in a 4 weeks span and were you relatively lean at the beginning or overweight?


I can't remember exactl, my first cycle was longer than 4 weeks. I lost 20 to 30 or so I think, somewhere around there.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 20, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Run cycle with no breaks, at 200mg you can go 4 weeks straight...maybe longer. Everyone is different with their recommendations for newbies so I'm playing safe and saying 4 weeks to start. I've run much longer and higher dose, but I've run it a lot.
> 
> The water generally drops after 7 days of cessation. As long as you don't outeat the deficit, disregard the scale if it's showing higher weight. Some Don't get massive water weight from it, 200 might be negligible on the scale
> 
> I can't remember exactl, my first cycle was longer than 4 weeks. I lost 20 to 30 or so I think, somewhere around there.


20 or 30 lbs or kgs?


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 20, 2021)

Londinium said:


> 20 or 30 lbs or kgs?


Pounds. Your activity, diet, and dosage will  determine your fat loss.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 20, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Pounds. Your activity, diet, and dosage will  determine your fat loss.


thanks for the advice bro


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 21, 2021)

@Londinium  I’d be careful with some of that advice. Not saying @TiredandHot  is wrong on may of it but I wouldn’t recommend a new person going after 200mg as a low dose. There are plenty of guys here that could tell you 200mg/day is the most they can handle. Standard starting run of DNp is 200mg/day for 14 days. This will allow you to 1) see if you’re allergic to it at all and 2) give you an idea of baseline for future. Don’t try and extend it to 20 days or 4 weeks, run it safe and simple for your first run. This will also allow you to see you react to low cards or medium and adjust going forward. 

Don’t get me wrong, some people can run 200mg for weeks. I personally can run 400mg for easily over a month before I hit that wall. With it being your first, you should do 200mg a day for 14 days and don’t vary off it. Make attention to your loss at the end of around day 20 after the water weight falls off and can give you a true baseline on a simple cycle


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 21, 2021)

And don’t assume the weight is going to be the same lbs/day. I have run a 20 day cycle and lost close to 30 but I’ve also ran the same cycle, same routine, food etc and only lost 14. Dnp is not one of these things that will be the same cycle to cycle


----------



## Ryu (Dec 21, 2021)

Another vote to drop the 2 on 1 off idea. 

200mg for 14 to 20 days for your first go around seems logical to assess tolerance and baseline. 

Weight loss wont be  linear so beware the scale. (just as you always see guys saying "I lost 1lbs per day..." for example) 

Following to see how how this works out for you.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 21, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> @Londinium  I’d be careful with some of that advice. Not saying @TiredandHot  is wrong on may of it but I wouldn’t recommend a new person going after 200mg as a low dose. There are plenty of guys here that could tell you 200mg/day is the most they can handle. Standard starting run of DNp is 200mg/day for 14 days. This will allow you to 1) see if you’re allergic to it at all and 2) give you an idea of baseline for future. Don’t try and extend it to 20 days or 4 weeks, run it safe and simple for your first run. This will also allow you to see you react to low cards or medium and adjust going forward.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, some people can run 200mg for weeks. I personally can run 400mg for easily over a month before I hit that wall. With it being your first, you should do 200mg a day for 14 days and don’t vary off it. Make attention to your loss at the end of around day 20 after the water weight falls off and can give you a true baseline on a simple cycle


will be monitoring that closely
only difference so far is bright yellow pee


----------



## Londinium (Dec 21, 2021)

*Day 1:*
First day of keto
Felt fine
No heat
Just really yellow pee
Will check scale every week im on this 
and may continue on indefinitely if i dont have any adverse effects

Is lack of heat a common occurence while on dnp runs or only at the beginning?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 21, 2021)

Londinium said:


> will be monitoring that closely
> only difference so far is bright yellow pee


sounds like it got in ya quick. usually take a few days to turn the pee yellow. but dont base your routine off your sides,... stay at 200mg for 14 days. dont worry about the scale or anything like that. i usually drop 5lbs and then im 5-10lbs over my starting weight


----------



## Londinium (Dec 21, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> sounds like it got in ya quick. usually take a few days to turn the pee yellow. but dont base your routine off your sides,... stay at 200mg for 14 days. dont worry about the scale or anything like that. i usually drop 5lbs and then im 5-10lbs over my starting weight


wow ok hopefully thats a good sign
Im not really looking to up the dosage ever tbh unless of course the 200mg isnt doing much


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 21, 2021)

Londinium said:


> wow ok hopefully thats a good sign
> Im not really looking to up the dosage ever tbh unless of course the 200mg isnt doing much


Wait to up your dose once you’ve done a complete run at 200


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 21, 2021)

First time users should be cautious, but it takes almost a week to fully accumulate at a given dose. Assuming the half life is 36 hours, 2 weeks gives him 1 week at full strength.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 21, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> First time users should be cautious, but it takes almost a week to fully accumulate at a given dose. Assuming the half life is 36 hours, 2 weeks gives him 1 week at full strength.


There’s a lot of users here and a cycle logs here that will tell ya 10-14 days 200mg is a proper first run, nothing more. It’s that way for a reason. This isn’t like Anabolics. That 1 week at “full strength” is proper for a first time run. Keep it simple


----------



## Ryu (Dec 22, 2021)

Londinium said:


> Is lack of heat a common occurence while on dnp runs or only at the beginning?


The heat will build as your saturation levels peak. That said, on 200mg at your weight it wont be huge, but you will notice it.

If any doubt, check your resting temp vs. baseline at day 7.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 22, 2021)

*Day 2*
During the day didnt really feel much barring some slight lethargy towards the end of the day
I did actually end up waking in the middle of the night due to some sweat not as much as other users reported but enough to need a towel to dry myself...good to know the shit i have isnt bunk lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeah it doesn’t hit too early but very slightly. You’ll feel more as you go along


----------



## Ryu (Dec 23, 2021)

Only day 2 man, its still building up in your system. Your going to get warmer and the night sweats will probably get worse. The lethargy might start to show up soon as well.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 23, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Wait to up your dose once you’ve done a complete run at 200


will do


Ryu said:


> Only day 2 man, its still building up in your system. Your going to get warmer and the night sweats will probably get worse. The lethargy might start to show up soon as well.


just had a burger and a wrap
im expecting to be bathing in sweat tonight lol


----------



## Ryu (Dec 23, 2021)

Londinium said:


> will do
> 
> just had a burger and a wrap
> im expecting to be bathing in sweat tonight lol


Man, in for some punishment there. 

Ill be honest, I never understood the guys that eat "cheat" foods when on DNP.  I keep my diet so tight and boring lol.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 23, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Man, in for some punishment there.
> 
> Ill be honest, I never understood the guys that eat "cheat" foods when on DNP.  I keep my diet so tight and boring lol.


i was on keto but my grocery delivery was too late in the day and i caved
never again


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 23, 2021)

Congrats on getting dnp in the UK.  Seems like it's been a challenge.  It may be annoying to you, but please speak in pounds.  As it's easier to get DNP in the US, the advice will come from US users, so you may want to speak in the same metrics.  DNP has a significantly long half life, so 200mg today may not mean shit, but 200mg on day 7 may catch you by surprise.  With that said, I ran with 125mg daily.  And at some point upgraded to 250mg daily.  Believe me I felt it by day 7 at 125mg and only went to 250mg after getting used to it.

It's common for most people to feel very tired after using DNP for at least a week.  I am very lucky in that the DNP tiredness never hit me.  Sometimes I get sweaty palms on a low dose which is annoying when I hang out with the wife at night because she wants nothing to do with my sweaty palms.  The other night I took 125.  Had my arms around my wife for a while in a nice position.  She moves away and says I'm sweaty.  I didn't realize it at first, but I soaked her shirt, I soaked my shirt, and the bed sheet.

At the height of my 250 and at times 375 per day, I realized that the threads about yellow sperm wasn't a joke.  If I was at a fertile age I would have given birth to an Asian baby.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Congrats on getting dnp in the UK.  Seems like it's been a challenge.  It may be annoying to you, but please speak in pounds.  As it's easier to get DNP in the US, the advice will come from US users, so you may want to speak in the same metrics.  DNP has a significantly long half life, so 200mg today may not mean shit, but 200mg on day 7 may catch you by surprise.  With that said, I ran with 125mg daily.  And at some point upgraded to 250mg daily.  Believe me I felt it by day 7 at 125mg and only went to 250mg after getting used to it.
> 
> It's common for most people to feel very tired after using DNP for at least a week.  I am very lucky in that the DNP tiredness never hit me.  Sometimes I get sweaty palms on a low dose which is annoying when I hang out with the wife at night because she wants nothing to do with my sweaty palms.  The other night I took 125.  Had my arms around my wife for a while in a nice position.  She moves away and says I'm sweaty.  I didn't realize it at first, but I soaked her shirt, I soaked my shirt, and the bed sheet.
> 
> At the height of my 250 and at times 375 per day, I realized that the threads about yellow sperm wasn't a joke.  If I was at a fertile age I would have given birth to an Asian baby.


its surprisingly not that difficult to get it to the uk if you know what your doing
i think ill make a thread on for all my uk brethren

The sweaty palms are for real especially when gaming which i only ever got when the heating was on but now it just comes even in cold rooms

Thanks for the tip about speaking in LBS ill try to remember down the line when measuring


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Congrats on getting dnp in the UK.  Seems like it's been a challenge.  It may be annoying to you, but please speak in pounds.  As it's easier to get DNP in the US, the advice will come from US users, so you may want to speak in the same metrics.  DNP has a significantly long half life, so 200mg today may not mean shit, but 200mg on day 7 may catch you by surprise.  With that said, I ran with 125mg daily.  And at some point upgraded to 250mg daily.  Believe me I felt it by day 7 at 125mg and only went to 250mg after getting used to it.
> 
> It's common for most people to feel very tired after using DNP for at least a week.  I am very lucky in that the DNP tiredness never hit me.  Sometimes I get sweaty palms on a low dose which is annoying when I hang out with the wife at night because she wants nothing to do with my sweaty palms.  The other night I took 125.  Had my arms around my wife for a while in a nice position.  She moves away and says I'm sweaty.  I didn't realize it at first, but I soaked her shirt, I soaked my shirt, and the bed sheet.
> 
> At the height of my 250 and at times 375 per day, I realized that the threads about yellow sperm wasn't a joke.  If I was at a fertile age I would have given birth to an Asian baby.


Yeah other people will notice the sweat before you do. So many times I was told I was sweaty and had no idea, put my hand on my back or leg…drenched


----------



## Londinium (Dec 23, 2021)

*Day 3*
Caved and had some carbs
Woke up sweating in the night but no more than they day prior so i wasnt totally drenched
Probably due to the low dose and it being relatively early in the cycle and also being on keto for 3 days as well so not much water retention


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Man, in for some punishment there.
> 
> Ill be honest, I never understood the guys that eat "cheat" foods when on DNP.  I keep my diet so tight and boring lol.



I like to balance carbs on DNP,
I mean, its beneficial to have some carbs, even slightly higher carbs if you can deal with the side effects
Long story short, if I dont have energy/carbs to properly train, I will just not run DNP.


----------



## Ryu (Dec 24, 2021)

Your numbers will peak around day 10 or so. If your going to really feel the heat, it will be around then. Although you mentioned you are already getting some night sweats a few days in, so thats a good sign. 

My comment on the cheat foods and diet was more in regards to some of the threads I see where guys are slamming 400-600mg of DNP and eating cheeseburgers and pizzas and then laying on a bed of ice packs.

If you cant train and hold a deficit, not sure I see the point, even when on DNP. Its a tool, not the solution. 

I still eat around 40-50g of carbs per meal, but my diet is clean as I want to make the most of the DNP and still be able to lift and not feel like an absolute bag of shit lol. 

Hopefully I did not come of as shitting on you for your burger and wrap.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 24, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Your numbers will peak around day 10 or so. If your going to really feel the heat, it will be around then. Although you mentioned you are already getting some night sweats a few days in, so thats a good sign.
> 
> My comment on the cheat foods and diet was more in regards to some of the threads I see where guys are slamming 400-600mg of DNP and eating cheeseburgers and pizzas and then laying on a bed of ice packs.
> 
> ...


definitely not brother
I definitely wont be going for fried food for quite a while lol
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Londinium (Dec 24, 2021)

*Day 4*
I dont know if this is another symptom of DNP but my god the farts are horrendous...not so much the frequency but the smell and the slight stomach aches that come with it
I never felt this gassy while on keto before so must be the DNP surely
Also,had a terrible headache and had to call it a day couple hours earlier than usual and the lethargy sides dont seem to be affecting that much but then again its only day 4


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 24, 2021)

Londinium said:


> *Day 4*
> I dont know if this is another symptom of DNP but my god the farts are horrendous...not so much the frequency but the smell and the slight stomach aches that come with it
> I never felt this gassy while on keto before so must be the DNP surely
> Also,had a terrible headache and had to call it a day couple hours earlier than usual and the lethargy sides dont seem to be affecting that much but then again its only day 4


The smelly farts simply mean you have to shit soon.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 25, 2021)

*Day 5*
Not much to report for today
Ill be back on day 7 for an update on my weight


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas and another random thought.
I wouldn't have recommended going straight for 200 mg as I think 100 mg allows for more flexibility.  However, if at some point it starts becoming too intense then spread your doses out every 36 hours instead of 24.  Remember with DNPs long half life it's easy to change the amount in your system by simply spreading out the dosage more.  Unlike an unrelated product like stanazolol which has a relatively short half life.  So the recommendation for Stan is to simply change the dose.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 25, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Merry Christmas and another random thought.
> I wouldn't have recommended going straight for 200 mg as I think 100 mg allows for more flexibility.  However, if at some point it starts becoming too intense then spread your doses out every 36 hours instead of 24.  Remember with DNPs long half life it's easy to change the amount in your system by simply spreading out the dosage more.  Unlike an unrelated product like stanazolol which has a relatively short half life.  So the recommendation for Stan is to simply change the dose.


tbh the only reason i went for 200mg is because thats how the pills came
The heat sides are very minimal and i seemed to have gotten past the headaches which were heightened more than likely because of the keto flu


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 26, 2021)

Give it a few days, maybe it won't hit you as hard.  But the long half life makes it build up in your system and then when you least expect it, you wake up drenched or even worse, you notice you have yellow sperm.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 26, 2021)

*Day 6 and 7*
On day 6 i just felt really really bloated and jiggly more jiggly than normal being a fat cunt so i didnt really expect much or any weight loss on day 7
Original weight was 98.9kg now im down to 97.4.
Or from 218 to 214.7
not bad considering a a few hours earlier i keto binged with 7 processed burger patties with 200g of mozzarella dumped on top
Skipped the gym for the week as well as not attempting any form of strenous cardio which i will begin on monday


----------



## flenser (Dec 26, 2021)

Careful with the binging. I let it get the upper hand my first run. Still lost fat, just not as much as I should have.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 26, 2021)

flenser said:


> Careful with the binging. I let it get the upper hand my first run. Still lost fat, just not as much as I should have.


will definitely not cave in again hopefully


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 26, 2021)

Londinium said:


> *Day 6 and 7*
> On day 6 i just felt really really bloated and jiggly more jiggly than normal being a fat cunt so i didnt really expect much or any weight loss on day 7
> Original weight was 98.9kg now im down to 97.4.
> Or from 218 to 214.7
> ...


How tall are you?


----------



## Ryu (Dec 27, 2021)

Keep on it man. Enjoying your log. 

The jiggles go away. Post DNP the "woosh" effect is real.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 27, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> How tall are you?


im 5 10


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 27, 2021)

Londinium said:


> im 5 10


I reached my high at 220 lbs last year.  Ironically I'm 5' 10" as well (5' 9.5" to be more honest).  Started my journey on this site a few months ago at 205.  Currently at 187.  But I have a full artillery of weight loss products.  So, I tend to mess around with more than just DNP.  

You are doing the right thing with your thread.  What's your ultimate weight goal?


----------



## Londinium (Dec 27, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I reached my high at 220 lbs last year.  Ironically I'm 5' 10" as well (5' 9.5" to be more honest).  Started my journey on this site a few months ago at 205.  Currently at 187.  But I have a full artillery of weight loss products.  So, I tend to mess around with more than just DNP.
> 
> You are doing the right thing with your thread.  What's your ultimate weight goal?


no entirely sure yet if im being honest
Just want to get rid of as much fat as possible without looking anorexic
Im in my first year of lifting and i gained 15lbs according to my dexascan of lean mass which is hard to believe and i tried a severe cut and lost half so here i am with the dnp


----------



## Londinium (Dec 27, 2021)

Also i wont be posting as frequently after the first week since each day is nearly identical to the next but i will summarize every few days


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 28, 2021)

Ryu said:


> If any doubt, check your resting temp vs. baseline at day 7.



That is not a good method, you may feel hot and the thermometer will not show a high temperature.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 28, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> That is not a good method, you may feel hot and the thermometer will not show a high temperature.


i dont feel too hot tbh only when im working out then ill be sweating buckets


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 28, 2021)

Clearly, you don't have the discipline to run DNP, as you've cheated 3 times in your first week of dieting, that's insane. I don't think you will reach your goal, whether you use DNP or not. Diet and exercise must be perfect, otherwise you will just be spinning the wheels like a hamster.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 28, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Clearly, you don't have the discipline to run DNP, as you've cheated 3 times in your first week of dieting, that's insane. I don't think you will reach your goal, whether you use DNP or not. Diet and exercise must be perfect, otherwise you will just be spinning the wheels like a hamster.


???
I think maybe you mistook my log for someone elses but i only cheated once and have been keto for for a week now and in a caloric deficit


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 28, 2021)

Londinium said:


> i dont feel too hot tbh only when im working out then ill be sweating buckets



At 200mg, heat, sweat, and lethargy won't be too bothersome.

I like to run 150 mg for 4 days and 2 days off, as many weeks as necessary. But you have 200 mg capsules. I'd like to do 4-2 or 3-3, depending on how good is the sleep.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 28, 2021)

Londinium said:


> ???
> I think maybe you mistook my log for someone elses but i only cheated once and have been keto for for a week now and in a caloric deficit



It is not even justifiable to break the diet just once in the first week, anyone who wants to achieve their goal should be able to run 8-10 weeks before breaking the diet.

Your current calories are higher, imagine when they are lower and your DNP is at the highest levels.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 28, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> It is not even justifiable to break the diet just once in the first week, anyone who wants to achieve their goal should be able to run 8-10 weeks before breaking the diet.
> 
> Your current calories are higher, imagine when they are lower and your DNP is at the highest levels.


understood and it wont be happening again
Id like to reach my goal within 4 months


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 28, 2021)

Also, if you're on keto, you can't do loading days or cheat meals.

Drink water, take, salt magnesium and electrolytes, tons of vegetables, coca zero, sugar-free gum ... anything to avoid breaking the diet. Some piece of fruit should be the only whim.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 28, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Also, if you're on keto, you can't do loading days or cheat meals.
> 
> Drink water, take, salt magnesium and electrolytes, tons of vegetables, coca zero, sugar-free gum ... anything to avoid breaking the diet. Some piece of fruit should be the only whim.


i dont even crave sweet things anymore tbh
anything remotely sweet i drink has zero calories


----------



## Londinium (Dec 28, 2021)

Im on day 9 of the cycle and one thing i noticed is that i dont feel terrible like i did last week
It felt like i had a fever most of last week and for some of that time i would also have a headache as well
But now i feel normal..or as normal as you can feel on dnp


----------



## Londinium (Jan 1, 2022)

on day 13 currently
Just experienced what if felt like to wake up sweating so much multiple times that i had to put a towel underneath me to actually get to sleep
Weigh in tomorrow and i dont think i lost much


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 1, 2022)

My pillow is always full of drool, haha


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 1, 2022)

Londinium said:


> on day 13 currently
> Just experienced what if felt like to wake up sweating so much multiple times that i had to put a towel underneath me to actually get to sleep
> Weigh in tomorrow and i dont think i lost much


Wait till about 5 days completely off the dnp and then weigh


----------



## Londinium (Jan 1, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Wait till about 5 days completely off the dnp and then weigh


Ive been keeping track of my weight weekly for a while now so dont wanna stop and i dont really care if i dont lose much now as i know im holding tons of water judging by how much i sweat and drink
This lack of weight loss wont deter me


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 1, 2022)

Yeah your weight during your run isn’t really important. There are guys on here that will lose throughout but there are others, like me, that will end up heavier throughout the entire run due to water and end up only seeing results after. With it being first time, really recommend staying on 200mg for 14 days total and see your results are. Give you a sold baseline going forward vs continuing and it being able to have that “standard”


----------



## Londinium (Jan 1, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah your weight during your run isn’t really important. There are guys on here that will lose throughout but there are others, like me, that will end up heavier throughout the entire run due to water and end up only seeing results after. With it being first time, really recommend staying on 200mg for 14 days total and see your results are. Give you a sold baseline going forward vs continuing and it being able to have that “standard”


im planning to stay on for at least 3 months so my weight throughout isnt too much of an issue rather a bonus


----------



## Londinium (Jan 2, 2022)

*Day 14*
Weigh in day
Weighed in at 96.2 kg or 212 lbs
From 98.9kg to 96.2 in 2 weeks or 218 lbs to 212 lbs
Doesnt seem like much but then again i didnt expect any weight loss right off the bat


----------



## Ryu (Jan 4, 2022)

Londinium said:


> im planning to stay on for at least 3 months so my weight throughout isnt too much of an issue rather a bonus


3 months is a hella long time to be on DNP. I could not do it.  Even on 200mg the lethargy gets rough man. 

Be careful. And 6 lbs in 2 weeks is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 4, 2022)

Ryu said:


> 3 months is a hella long time to be on DNP. I could not do it.  Even on 200mg the lethargy gets rough man.
> 
> Be careful. And 6 lbs in 2 weeks is nothing to laugh at.


the lethargy comes and goes so i think ill be able to handle it
Today was a bit rough working out because my deficit was bigger than usual but other than that im fine
6lbs is alot but at the same time ive got at least 20kgs of fat to get rid of


----------



## Ryu (Jan 4, 2022)

Good luck to you man. Again, will keep following this thread. Just be careful and come off if you need to.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 4, 2022)

Ryu said:


> Good luck to you man. Again, will keep following this thread. Just be careful and come off if you need to.


thanks but i dont think ill be coming off for a while yet


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 4, 2022)

Londinium said:


> thanks but i dont think ill be coming off for a while yet


Great thread @Londinium .

I made an accidental discovery the other day.  I really hate the sweating part, but it seems like this product curves the sweat quite a bit.

https://www.ghostlifestyle.com/products/ghost-gamer-x-swedish-fish?variant=32344098570314


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 4, 2022)

You can run DNP as long as you want, if you keep and hold the dose low (100, 200 mg, whatever for you) and don't increase it, you will be fine. But I like to take a week off every 4-6 weeks, and that's what I suggest and recommend doing.

Or also I like to do, as I said in another post, 4 days of use and 2 days of rest. Or 2 days of use and a day of rest.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 4, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You can run DNP as long as you want, if you keep and hold the dose low (100, 200 mg, whatever for you) and don't increase it, you will be fine. But I like to take a week off every 4-6 weeks, and that's what I suggest and recommend doing.
> 
> Or also I like to do, as I said in another post, 4 days of use and 2 days of rest. Or 2 days of use and a day of rest.


ill take that into account for my later cutting cycles


----------



## Londinium (Jan 4, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Great thread @Londinium .
> 
> I made an accidental discovery the other day.  I really hate the sweating part, but it seems like this product curves the sweat quite a bit.
> 
> https://www.ghostlifestyle.com/products/ghost-gamer-x-swedish-fish?variant=32344098570314


how much sugar does this stuff have though?
Dont wanna break my keto


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 4, 2022)

Londinium said:


> how much sugar does this stuff have though?
> Dont wanna break my keto


Excellent question.  It's sweet as f*ck, but only 5 calories.  Sucralose is it's poison of choice.  Which is ironic because my body typically struggles with sucralose.  But I've been taking plenty of psyllium husk and probiotics for some recent issues and I haven't struggled.

You will see complaints on Amazon that it doesn't really taste like swedish fish.  I've taken it many times and only once did it taste like swedish fish.  I must have been really dehydrated at that moment.  But I think it still tastes great.  More importantly it does give really great energy and even more important it seems to curb my dnp sweat.  They do have many flavors, of the same product, so read the Amazon reviews for the best flavor.

Also I have their Oreo protein.  You mix the powder and it starts forming a few cookie pieces that taste just like Oreos.  Shit is good.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 4, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Excellent question.  It's sweet as f*ck, but only 5 calories.  Sucralose is it's poison of choice.  Which is ironic because my body typically struggles with sucralose.  But I've been taking plenty of psyllium husk and probiotics for some recent issues and I haven't struggled.
> 
> You will see complaints on Amazon that it doesn't really taste like swedish fish.  I've taken it many times and only once did it taste like swedish fish.  I must have been really dehydrated at that moment.  But I think it still tastes great.  More importantly it does give really great energy and even more important it seems to curb my dnp sweat.  They do have many flavors, of the same product, so read the Amazon reviews for the best flavor.
> 
> Also I have their Oreo protein.  You mix the powder and it starts forming a few cookie pieces that taste just like Oreos.  Shit is good.


thanks bro
ill check it out and see if i can get it shipped as long as shipping isnt abnormally expensive


----------



## Londinium (Jan 4, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Excellent question.  It's sweet as f*ck, but only 5 calories.  Sucralose is it's poison of choice.  Which is ironic because my body typically struggles with sucralose.  But I've been taking plenty of psyllium husk and probiotics for some recent issues and I haven't struggled.
> 
> You will see complaints on Amazon that it doesn't really taste like swedish fish.  I've taken it many times and only once did it taste like swedish fish.  I must have been really dehydrated at that moment.  But I think it still tastes great.  More importantly it does give really great energy and even more important it seems to curb my dnp sweat.  They do have many flavors, of the same product, so read the Amazon reviews for the best flavor.
> 
> Also I have their Oreo protein.  You mix the powder and it starts forming a few cookie pieces that taste just like Oreos.  Shit is good.


would you think it makes a good preworkout
I dont really ever use preworkout but the extra energy when working out would be nice


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 5, 2022)

Londinium said:


> thanks bro
> ill check it out and see if i can get it shipped as long as shipping isnt abnormally expensive



You are in luck brother.  Yes, the company is based in Nevada, but it appears that the company loves the Brits, see below.


CountryTransit Days*PriceUnited Kingdom1
£6.99 (FREE over £49)



Londinium said:


> would you think it makes a good preworkout
> I dont really ever use preworkout but the extra energy when working out would be nice



This is a good segue into my comments about the Swedish Fish previously.  I don't know what it is, but I absolutely love this shit.  With that said it keeps me hydrated and energetic at the gym.  It helps me stay awake at home, and it helps me stop sweating.  All without the jitters and no other sides.  There are 30 servings and I was wondering why I recently bought it and an half way done.  I think it's because I take it multiple times a day.

To be clear, I do not work for this company and everyone's body is different.  But this is hands down my favorite supplement and because of that I find it ridiculous that it scores a mere 4 out of 5 on Amazon with complaints about flavor.  So, if you decide to purchase opt for sour patch kids flavor.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 7, 2022)

Think ive finally got over the lethargy and will be forcing myself to do cardio from now on
Also since ill be on dnp for at least 3 months,how much muscle loss can i expect?
My deficit is no more than 200 at the most and ive heard DNP can help in retaining muscle


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 7, 2022)

You will not lose muscle, but in 3 months you will have to increase your caloric expenditure, that is, do more cardio or reduce calories.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 8, 2022)

Londinium said:


> Think ive finally got over the lethargy and will be forcing myself to do cardio from now on
> Also since ill be on dnp for at least 3 months,how much muscle loss can i expect?
> My deficit is no more than 200 at the most and ive heard DNP can help in retaining muscle


Expect to pay more money in laundry detergent.  I go through 3 shirts some nights.  Sometimes my wife has to change her shirt too because she is laying next to me.  But I enjoy that part.  Married over 10 years and I still really enjoy watching her change her shirt.


----------



## flenser (Jan 8, 2022)

If you do suffer major night sweats, and at 200mg ed that's not a certainty, these are some products I found worth the investment : )

Encasement Mattress Protector - Completely Surrounds Mattress for Waterproof Protection​Here they are:
Waterproof Pillow Protectors​


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 8, 2022)

flenser said:


> If you do suffer major night sweats, and at 200mg ed that's not a certainty, these are some products I found worth the investment : )
> 
> Encasement Mattress Protector - Completely Surrounds Mattress for Waterproof Protection​Here they are:
> Waterproof Pillow Protectors​


Thanks for the tip, see my post #70.  Not sure it works for all, but for some strange reason it does work for me.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

Day 21:Weigh in day
Started at 98.9kg and now at 95.5
Started at 218 lbs to 210.5 lbs

From next week ill be starting cardio but wont be going intense at all to limit any muscle loss

Based on this rate of fat loss i might be on dnp for more than 3 months

Only cardio i can think of that wont burn muscle is walking so ill shoot for upto 20 miles of walking per week

Worked for when cutting previous


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 9, 2022)

I just got on DNP and have been on for about two weeks but came off the two days before New Years and the day after so I could go out and not sweat.

You seem to be struggling to lose weight, so let offer you some advice. Let me preface it with the fact that I really haven’t read thru your whole thread, but rather I read the first page and this page.

While people say don’t look at the scale, the scale should be moving overall down throughout your DNP run, except for the daily fluctuations in water weight and the initial onset of water weight after about a week.

You probably need to tighten up your diet if you have only lost around 8 lbs in 3 weeks. Granted you might be holding a couple pounds of water and could have lost closer to 10 lbs after the water goes… but to be taking DNP and only having that result leads me to believe you aren’t eating properly. Naturally and without DNP, in the past I have lost 2-3 lbs a week pretty easily.

If you are struggling with the carb cravings, from my understanding it is when your blood sugar has crashed. I had this problem two times my first week and ended up binging on rice cakes and even after 8 I was still starving. I kid you not I was at the gym doing evening cardio and I couldn’t hold a conversation because all I could think about was going home and eating rice cakes.

The next time I just had some fruit (half a banana and some strawberries) and the cravings and lethargy went away quickly and I didn’t ruin my diet.

For reference, I used to compete and got injured which led me to gain around 40 lbs of fat. I am back at it and wanted a boost to lose it, so after losing 20 lbs naturally over a course of 3 months, I wanted DNP to help the last 20 lbs. So far I am two weeks in at 250 mg a day  (ignoring 4 days around New Years) and am down 10 lbs. I’m not on any anabolic hormones anymore, but I do take 40 mcg of clen to help with asthma and frankly I enjoy it, ephedrine (again the asthma), and I take 50 mcg of t3 since starting DNP.

My recommendation:

- You should not be on this stuff for months as you are saying you plan on doing. This stuff makes me hold water and I can tell it is not good for the body. Being on for months because you can’t diet and exercise properly is insane. If you have to do that… then the second you come off you’ll just regain most of the weight because you don’t have proper diet and exercise in place to begin with.

- If your diet is hard and you are suffering from cravings… try a little bit of high glycemic carbs like fruit when you get the cravings. The short spike in blood sugar should remedy the cravings. Also having low glycemic complex carbs throughout the day and some cinnamon can help stable out your blood sugar.

If you need help with diet advice, just PM me. I eat stuff like artificial sugars and etc which doctors and health freaks say is unhealthy… but from a caloric and bodybuilding perspective… it’s perfect.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> I just got on DNP and have been on for about two weeks but came off the two days before New Years and the day after so I could go out and not sweat.
> 
> You seem to be struggling to lose weight, so let offer you some advice. Let me preface it with the fact that I really haven’t read thru your whole thread, but rather I read the first page and this page.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice bro but

ive been keto for 95% of the run only breaking keto three days in and ive been keto ever since
To be fair i havent been doing cardio which i will be implementing and im also a noob in the gym so the lack of weight loss could be because im recomping

If by this time next week i have lost at least 2lbs then ill have to go very intense on the cardio to get to my goal but for now the plan is LISS 

Also i have no qualms when it comes to holding water as it will come off when i stop and even with me holding water my body should still look leaner as im losing mostly if not all fat hopefully


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 9, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> to be taking DNP and only having that result leads me to believe you aren’t eating properly. Naturally and without DNP, in the past I have lost 2-3 lbs a week pretty easily.



Not all people will be as successful in losing fat as you, since DNP, like any other drug, is something that works according to individual genetics.

The fatter you are, the more pounds you will drop. The more quiantity you take, the more pounds you will drop.

Cardio and diet are always important and should be set at 100%, whether you are running DNP or not.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Not all people will be as successful in losing fat as you, since DNP, like any other drug, is something that works according to individual genetics.
> 
> The fatter you are, the more pounds you will drop. The more quiantity you take, the more pounds you will drop.
> 
> Cardio and diet are always important and should be set at 100%, whether you are running DNP or not.


i started off at 40% bf so youd think it would be working well even without cardio but so far not the case
Ill probably have to do something drastic cardio wise soon


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 9, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> I’m not on any anabolic hormones anymore, but I do take 40 mcg of clen to help with asthma and frankly I enjoy it, ephedrine (again the asthma), and I take 50 mcg of t3 since starting DNP.



You dont need T3, And if you are not using hormones, you are at risk of muscle catabolism.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You dont need T3, And if you are not using hormones, you are at risk of muscle catabolism.


how hard do you think i can push the cardio before i start to experience muscle loss?
Id rather take a while to get to my goal and not have any muscle loss instead of going overboard with the cardio and losing all my gains
What do you suggest?


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 9, 2022)

Londinium said:


> thanks for the advice bro but
> 
> ive been keto for 95% of the run only breaking keto three days in and ive been keto ever since
> To be fair i havent been doing cardio which i will be implementing and im also a noob in the gym so the lack of weight loss could be because im recomping
> ...


I think you are doing fine.  If you can get your hands on semaglutide that stuff is great.  Things like modafinil work really well with dnp.  On an easier to get scale, l-carnatine and alpha yohimbine (not regular yohimbine) also helps.

I struggled for a while with DNP.  Going from 205 to high 190s only to be stuck there.  Got my hands on some semaglutide and shit started coming off so fast, I was interested in slowing down my weight loss.  I am now in the mid to upper 180s.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I think you are doing fine.  If you can get your hands on semaglutide that stuff is great.  Things like modafinil work really well with dnp.  On an easier to get scale, l-carnatine and alpha yohimbine (not regular yohimbine) also helps.
> 
> I struggled for a while with DNP.  Going from 205 to high 190s only to be stuck there.  Got my hands on some semaglutide and shit started coming off so fast, I was interested in slowing down my weight loss.  I am now in the mid to upper 180s.


funny u say that ive got a vial of sema in my fridge but only used it once
Probably because its only 200£ here in the uk which is dirt cheap compared to what ive heard its priced at in the states
As for hunger i dont really feel it unless im up very late at night so discipline for me isnt an issue
Would doubling the dosage be viable seeing as 200mg is quite low


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 9, 2022)

Londinium said:


> funny u say that ive got a vial of sema in my fridge but only used it once
> Probably because its only 200£ here in the uk which is dirt cheap compared to what ive heard its priced at in the states
> As for hunger i dont really feel it unless im up very late at night so discipline for me isnt an issue
> Would doubling the dosage be viable seeing as 200mg is quite low


Is it the ozempic?  I managed to score the best pen for $250.  I assume pounds are more valuable than dollars.  Whatever it is, if you have it, use it.  It didn't do shit for 2 weeks and then all hell broke loose.  I was satisfied with my regular meals.  Snacking wasn't of interest and I think I lost like 10 lbs in 9 days.

I think nootropics are important too.  For weight loss, cognitivity, and libido.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Is it the ozempic?  I managed to score the best pen for $250.  I assume pounds are more valuable than dollars.  Whatever it is, if you have it, use it.  It didn't do shit for 2 weeks and then all hell broke loose.  I was satisfied with my regular meals.  Snacking wasn't of interest and I think I lost like 10 lbs in 9 days.
> 
> I think nootropics are important too.  For weight loss, cognitivity, and libido.


it works but it did make me feel a bit nauseous if im remembering correctly
What was your cardio regimen when on dnp?


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 9, 2022)

Londinium said:


> i started off at 40% bf so youd think it would be working well even without cardio but so far not the case
> Ill probably have to do something drastic cardio wise soon



Be patient, if your diet is correct, you will have to drop a lot of fat before you need cardio sessions. I would worry more about lifting and building some muscle.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 9, 2022)

Londinium said:


> how hard do you think i can push the cardio before i start to experience muscle loss?
> Id rather take a while to get to my goal and not have any muscle loss instead of going overboard with the cardio and losing all my gains
> What do you suggest?



Unless you drop below 12% body fat, you shouldn't worry about losing lean tissue, as long as you lift weights and eat the optimum amount of protein.

You could be a poor responder to DNP and need more quantity... but no, you have lost a few pounds, so be patient. 

And do not use more drugs, save them for later, keep aces up your sleeve for the best moment. The same with cardio, don't go crazy, just start with 30 minutes fasting 3-4 days a week and make changes each week, increase the time or days of cardio. Same with diet.

In advanced stages of the cut diet (less than 10% fat) you will probably need 2 sessions of 1 hour cardio.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 9, 2022)

Londinium said:


> it works but it did make me feel a bit nauseous if im remembering correctly
> What was your cardio regimen when on dnp?


Cardio didn't get a negative effect at all.  I use the freeform elliptical (I may have made up that term, it looks like an elliptical, but you kind of control the way your legs move, up and down, or out further, whatever you want), it's a good workout and easy on the knees.  Full hour, resistance up every 5 minutes.  I know dnp is working though, my neck sweats at night and my back with a soaked shirt.

I started ozempic at 0.25mg, then I got confused and didn't realize I had the strongest pen, so I took 1.25mg week 2 by accident.  That made me nauseous.  I'm telling you, continue with the semiglutide, take the correct dose, and watch magic happen starting in week 3.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Be patient, if your diet is correct, you will have to drop a lot of fat before you need cardio sessions. I would worry more about lifting and building some muscle.


understood
my diet is full of protein more than enough and im making progress with my lifts


----------



## Londinium (Jan 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Unless you drop below 12% body fat, you shouldn't worry about losing lean tissue, as long as you lift weights and eat the optimum amount of protein.
> 
> You could be a poor responder to DNP and need more quantity... but no, you have lost a few pounds, so be patient.
> 
> ...


yeah tbh im not trying to lower than 15% having to make more hopefully shouldnt be needed


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You dont need T3, And if you are not using hormones, you are at risk of muscle catabolism.


Do you have any idea what DNP does to your T3 levels. Unless you want to be miserable with crashed levels, a low dose to replenish natural levels is advisable. 50 mcg is not going to set you to critical levels of risking going catabolic unless you’re a 100 pound female. 

Additionally, thru the mechanism which DNP burns fat, it is considered to have anti-catabolic effects relative to other fat burners.

This is all relative and of course you will burn some muscle when in a caloric deficit; however, you will not lose any more muscle by using DNP, Clen, or replenishing amounts of T3 than you would naturally losing the weight at the same pace.

Suggesting that you should use exogenous anabolic hormones so “you don’t risk muscle catabolism” is about as ignorant of a comment that I’ve seen in a while.

DNP - Anti-Catabolic Effects Relative to Natural
Clen - Anti-Catabolic Effects Relative to Natural
T3 - Catabolic at high dosages, but at low dosages to replenish natural levels is negligible.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 10, 2022)

Londinium said:


> i started off at 40% bf so youd think it would be working well even without cardio but so far not the case
> Ill probably have to do something drastic cardio wise soon


I’m telling you man, tighten down your diet.

I know you say you’re eating Keto, but you also got to be at a caloric deficit at the end of the day factoring in the effects of DNP, your food intake deficit, and your exercise.

Being on DNP for months is not going to be the answer if that’s what you’re considering. If you have trouble losing weight taking DNP, it really is indicative that your diet isn’t dialed in.

A lot of times people think that keto alone will lose weight. However, a keto diet actually can make an amateur end up at a caloric surplus because most keto foods are calorie dense and the naive client can end up consuming more calories than they think they’re consuming.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 10, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Do you have any idea what DNP does to your T3 levels. Unless you want to be miserable with crashed levels, a low dose to replenish natural levels is advisable. 50 mcg is not going to set you to critical levels of risking going catabolic unless you’re a 100 pound female.
> 
> Additionally, thru the mechanism which DNP burns fat, it is considered to have anti-catabolic effects relative to other fat burners.
> 
> ...



No need any additional fat burners apart than DNP, period.

T3, unlike other fat burners like ECA, clen, can destroy muscle tissue.

I have been using DNP for many years and the same thing is repeated on all the message boards: do not use T3 unless you are using anabolic hormones. It is not necessary and increases the risk of muscle catabolism. 

And no, you don't need T3 to restore your natural thyroid levels, that will happen naturally.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Be patient, if your diet is correct, you will have to drop a lot of fat before you need cardio sessions. I would worry more about lifting and building some muscle.


@Londinium , I have nothing but love for @Beti ona .  He is a great board member who is very insightful.

With that said, he is the angel on your right shoulder and I'm the devil on your left.  My advice is take everything that will help you lose the weight.  You can start dropping specific items from your menu when you are closer to your weight loss goals.  I was at 185 this morning.  Yeah, my blood work probably looks bad, but I am looking good.

😈👹💀


----------



## Londinium (Jan 10, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> @Londinium , I have nothing but love for @Beti ona .  He is a great board member who is very insightful.
> 
> With that said, he is the angel on your right shoulder and I'm the devil on your left.  My advice is take everything that will help you lose the weight.  You can start dropping specific items from your menu when you are closer to your weight loss goals.  I was at 185 this morning.  Yeah, my blood work probably looks bad, but I am looking good.
> 
> 😈👹💀


im not tryna look cut up to be honest just at a healthy weight
id prefer a bit of fat on me anyway since im trying to stay natty and build muscle
which is nigh on impossible when im really cut


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> No need any additional fat burners apart than DNP, period.
> 
> T3, unlike other fat burners like ECA, clen, can destroy muscle tissue.
> 
> ...


I highly suggest you read up on the compounds you’re taking.

Your “advice” is bro science that’s about 10 years out dated.

T3 at replenishing amounts is not going to put you at risk of catabolism.

DNP depletes your t3 levels… go to a doctor and ask what a recommended dosage for t3 is for hypothyroidism in an adult male. Getting your t3 levels back to within a normal range while on DNP is actually a good thing.

If you take 75 mcg or even up to 150 mcg, then of course you’re entering the catabolic zone as you go from replenishing your natural amounts to heightening your levels beyond that which is natural.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 10, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> I highly suggest you read up on the compounds you’re taking.
> 
> Your “advice” is bro science that’s about 10 years out dated.
> 
> ...



Anyone on a severe cutting diet will have a decrease in natural hormone production.

I have never used T3, I have no problem with that. I also don't use test or any other steroid.

Use T3 in low doses if you think it is necessary, no to me. But I would prefer to use steroids.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Anyone on a severe cutting diet will have a decrease in natural hormone production.
> 
> I have never used T3, I have no problem with that. I also don't use test or any other steroid.
> 
> Use T3 in low doses if you think it is necessary, no to me. But I would prefer to use steroids.


If you prefer to be on trt for life, then sure add some test along with any other other anabolic steroid.

If you’re just trying to cut quicker, which most people taking DNP are trying to do… no need to suppress your HPTA with steroids.

DNP and fat burners are one thing.

Androgens that eventually lead to a life of trt is completely different and has a whole different pros and cons.

Fat burners like clen, ephedrine, DNP, caffeine, t3, etc do not come with the notion that you’re lowering your baseline testosterone level and that much closer to a life of trt.

Therefore, you are very ignorant if you would tell someone not taking steroids that they should take steroids with DNP instead of replenishing their T3 to normal levels while on DNP. Supplementing T3 while on DNP is remedying a side effect from taking DNP. Taking steroids while on DNP is just adding more risk and unnecessary sides that aren’t worth it if the user isn’t already taking steroids.

You really shouldn’t be advising people if you don’t know what you’re talking about when handing out advice.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 11, 2022)

By God, I'm done with you, I don't use any drug other than DNP oe Ephedrine in rare times, you don't need other burners or anything else to burn fat. If you want to use T3 is your choice, if you want to use androgens, insulin, GH, go to hell with it. I don't give a shit.

I have been on this board much longer than you, I am respected member and I contribute positively, I have never given wrong or harmful advice.

Well, bye, and you go to my blocked list.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 11, 2022)

On my 4th week of dnp and im barely sweating now
For the first 2 weeks i would have trouble sleeping because of it and the heat as well
On the 3rd i could do one set of any exercise and id be dripping with sweat but now the sweating has gotten dare i say back to normal
Does this mean i finally need to up my dose?


----------



## Londinium (Jan 11, 2022)

Just found out the place i got my DNP from doesnt sell them anymore
Just as im about to run out ffs
Gr8


----------



## flenser (Jan 11, 2022)

Londinium said:


> On my 4th week of dnp and im barely sweating now
> For the first 2 weeks i would have trouble sleeping because of it and the heat as well
> On the 3rd i could do one set of any exercise and id be dripping with sweat but now the sweating has gotten dare i say back to normal
> Does this mean i finally need to up my dose?


I don't believe the sweating is an indicator of fat loss. At 200mg I didn't sweat much or even feel warm most of the time, but I still lost fat. I'm guessing your sides are diminished because your fitness level is improving.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 11, 2022)

flenser said:


> I don't believe the sweating is an indicator of fat loss. At 200mg I didn't sweat much or even feel warm most of the time, but I still lost fat. I'm guessing your sides are diminished because your fitness level is improving.


im definitely fitter id say but its looking like im gonna have to stop from next week onwards until i can get a new plug for my dnp


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 11, 2022)

Londinium said:


> Does this mean i finally need to up my dose?



No


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 11, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> By God, I'm done with you, I don't use any drug other than DNP oe Ephedrine in rare times, you don't need other burners or anything else to burn fat. If you want to use T3 is your choice, if you want to use androgens, insulin, GH, go to hell with it. I don't give a shit.
> 
> I have been on this board much longer than you, I am respected member and I contribute positively, I have never given wrong or harmful advice.
> 
> Well, bye, and you go to my blocked list.


Come on man. Don’t be that guy that gets offended when corrected and then tries to use your tenure to substantiate bad advice you’re giving.

Bottom line is that DNP does in fact crash t3 levels and hypothyroidism on top of the direct sides from DNP is not something that should be ignored.

Take the advice, learn something, and understand that everyone is learning and that you will be wrong here or there. No need to get all upset and let your ego ruin the advice this and other boards offer to prying eyes reading anonymously.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 11, 2022)

Londinium said:


> On my 4th week of dnp and im barely sweating now
> For the first 2 weeks i would have trouble sleeping because of it and the heat as well
> On the 3rd i could do one set of any exercise and id be dripping with sweat but now the sweating has gotten dare i say back to normal
> Does this mean i finally need to up my dose?


I say this again… if you’ve been on for four weeks, you should probably come off for a bit and then you can try it again later.

Being on for months is reckless. DNP is not healthy to begin with and you shouldn’t be on it for long periods of time.

Get your diet in check and the weight will start coming off more. 

Come off and see if you can maintain the weight loss. There’s no point in losing all the weight of you are just going to gain it back when you come off DNP.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 11, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> I say this again… if you’ve been on for four weeks, you should probably come off for a bit and then you can try it again later.
> 
> Being on for months is reckless. DNP is not healthy to begin with and you shouldn’t be on it for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


ill probably go off next week as ill be out by then
ill reassess then and i know for sure im in a deficit
ive calculated and recalculated


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 12, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Come on man. Don’t be that guy that gets offended when corrected and then tries to use your tenure to substantiate bad advice you’re giving.
> 
> Bottom line is that DNP does in fact crash t3 levels and hypothyroidism on top of the direct sides from DNP is not something that should be ignored.
> 
> Take the advice, learn something, and understand that everyone is learning and that you will be wrong here or there. No need to get all upset and let your ego ruin the advice this and other boards offer to prying eyes reading anonymously.


How about you provide the studies backing up your claim?


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 12, 2022)

Londinium said:


> On my 4th week of dnp and im barely sweating now
> For the first 2 weeks i would have trouble sleeping because of it and the heat as well
> On the 3rd i could do one set of any exercise and id be dripping with sweat but now the sweating has gotten dare i say back to normal
> Does this mean i finally need to up my dose?


The original research by concilitor who was the dnp guru years ago showed there was an slowing of fat loss after 2 or 3 weeks at a given dose. The fix was to increase the dose by 75mg which resumed the weight loss. The original cutting and tainter from the 30s.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 12, 2022)

Londinium said:


> ill probably go off next week as ill be out by then
> ill reassess then and i know for sure im in a deficit
> ive calculated and recalculated


If you’re actually conscious of what you put in your body, you’d get blood work whenever you cycle anything. 

I got blood work my first time doing DNP back in 2014 and I had crashed t3 levels just like ever other person that has every taken DNP.

This isn’t breaking news. Considering this is one of the only forums that allows DNP talk… you’d think it would be known on here by now.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 12, 2022)

Just to drop a random note in there (as I dont have bloods to back it up) but adding 50mcg of T3 to my DNP runs greatly reduces my fatigue compared to DNP only. 

Of course, that's also on at least TRT or TRT+


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> The original research by concilitor who was the dnp guru years ago showed there was an slowing of fat loss after 2 or 3 weeks at a given dose. The fix was to increase the dose by 75mg which resumed the weight loss. The original cutting and tainter from the 30s.



Another alternative, if you don't want to increase the dose, is to take a week off.

I suggested this a few days ago, I like to run 4-5 weeks and then I'll take a week off.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 12, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Another alternative, if you don't want to increase the dose, is to take a week off.
> 
> I suggested this a few days ago, I like to run 4-5 weeks and then I'll take a week off.


thats what ill be doing next week
Seems like ive stalled somewhat


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 12, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Come on man. Don’t be that guy that gets offended when corrected and then tries to use your tenure to substantiate bad advice you’re giving.
> 
> Bottom line is that DNP does in fact crash t3 levels and hypothyroidism on top of the direct sides from DNP is not something that should be ignored.
> 
> Take the advice, learn something, and understand that everyone is learning and that you will be wrong here or there. No need to get all upset and let your ego ruin the advice this and other boards offer to prying eyes reading anonymously.


So you have no proof that T3 levels crash on DNP? Despite blasting beti ona about stuff he said. Hilarious.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> So you have no proof that T3 levels crash on DNP? Despite blasting beti ona about stuff he said. Hilarious.


Gosh you must be Beti’s wife or something.

If you don’t know DNP crashes T3 levels, do a Google search. 

Not only will you see the mechanism for why DNP lowers T3 by competing for the same receptions… but you will also see numerous people like me that get blood work when taking things and see that their T3 is low.

Please enjoy blindly sucking off your friend.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Gosh you must be Beti’s wife or something.
> 
> If you don’t know DNP crashes T3 levels, do a Google search.
> 
> ...


Just a friendly reminder to keep it civil. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 12, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Gosh you must be Beti’s wife or something.
> 
> If you don’t know DNP crashes T3 levels, do a Google search.
> 
> ...


Typical response for someone who's full of crap and obviously immature. And I was really wanting to see you back up your "science" too.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Typical response for someone who's full of crap and obviously immature. And I was really wanting to see you back up your "science" too.


Gosh. You can tell the critical thinking is lacking with you. I hope for your sake that you have never taken DNP, because if you are taking a compound that you know so little about the effects it has on your body...


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Typical response for someone who's full of crap and obviously immature. And I was really wanting to see you back up your "science" too.


Must I spoon feed you one of the most common and known facts about DNP?









						The Chemical Uncoupler 2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP) Protects against Diet-induced Obesity and Improves Energy Homeostasis in Mice at Thermoneutrality
					

The chemical uncoupler 2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP) was an effective and widely used weight loss drug in the early 1930s. However, the physiology of DNP has not been studied in detail because toxicity, including hyperthermia and death, reduced interest in ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Let me make it real simple for you. Below is a copy and paste directly from the scientific journal. 

DNP treatment also *reduced circulating T3 and T4 levels*, Ucp1 expression, and brown adipose tissue activity, demonstrating that DNP-mediated heat generation substituted for brown adipose tissue thermogenesis. 

I continue to be surprised by how little people know about what they put in their body.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Typical response for someone who's full of crap and obviously immature. And I was really wanting to see you back up your "science" too.


Now you can continue to blindly stick up for the simpleton that advised the OP that he'd rather take exogenous androgens than t3....

let that sink in...

Would rather introduce a completely unnecessary compound with a completely different risk profile which eventually leads to hypogonadism... than taking a substance to replenish one of the most common and known about side effects that comes from taking DNP... hypothyroidism.

You must be the simpleton's burner account as I've never seen someone jump to the wrong to defend someone as quickly as you did for Beti.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 12, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Must I spoon feed you one of the most common and known facts about DNP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a rat? Doesn't 100% apply. 

Could there be metabolic slowdown due to dnp in thyroid levels, absolutely could be. Not enough human research to make exogenous t3 required with dnp. If you want, have at it but don't preach it as gospel. I'm done clogging up this guys thread.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Are you a rat? Doesn't 100% apply.
> 
> Could there be metabolic slowdown due to dnp in thyroid levels, absolutely could be. Not enough human research to make exogenous t3 required with dnp. If you want, have at it but don't preach it as gospel. I'm done clogging up this guys thread.


Lmfao. What the heck did you even just try to say?

“There could be metabolic slowdown due to DNP in thyroid levels.” 

Sounds like when my wife tries to recap a football play for me.

Not enough human research? Your critical thinking is beyond “slowdown”.

First, there is not going to ever be more human scientific studies done on this compound as it is now banned and the desire from private and public interest groups is no longer there to fund anything. Nevertheless, there is still a plethora of blood works showing suppressed t3 levels when taking DNP as well as applicable studies done on animal. If you are so naive to say that you won’t accept that DNP lowers t3 levels because the scientific journal doesn’t specifically say “human” on it… then you are about as naive as they come. I guess we should throw out everything else we know of DNP from animal studies because it doesn’t appease this idiot that demands everything come from a human patient.

Second, I never said exogenous t3 is required but I definitely recommend it over something as stupid as recommending androgens. The t3 levels will bounce back after the user stops taking the t3 and will actually spike for a short amount of time until it normalizes. There is still enough t3 to perform critical functions, but it does fall to levels that normally would slow the metabolism down if not for the presence of DNP. However, the sides of hypothyroidism such as lethargy are still present and is why it’s advisable to supplement with t3 when running a moderate to high dose of DNP. 

Get off your burner account kid. Don’t be crying that someone corrected you and try and stick up for yourself on some burner.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 13, 2022)

Technically DNP is a mitochondrial “poison”. Does it feel like your poisoned on cycle? Yes lol. BUT, it is a great treatment for NAFLD and insulin resistance. 

Also can do in two weeks what, clen, T3, ephedrine... would take 6 weeks to do. And we got to balance how fucking hard your working your heart bombarding it with beta 2 agonists and elevated thyroid hormones.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 13, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Lmfao. What the heck did you even just try to say?
> 
> “There could be metabolic slowdown due to DNP in thyroid levels.”
> 
> ...


Your posts make my heart sad.

You've managed to take a genuinely interesting and educational conversation and turn it into a dick-measuring shitshow.

I appreciate your passion (not to mention the research,) But I think you'd be well served by putting your fragile ego on the shelf when trying to make a point.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your posts make my heart sad.
> 
> You've managed to take a genuinely interesting and educational conversation and turn it into a dick-measuring shitshow.
> 
> I appreciate your passion (not to mention the research,) But I think you'd be well served by putting your fragile ego on the shelf when trying to make a point.


Fragile ego?

I think that is better representative of the guy that got offended that someone corrected his uneducated advice and then proceeded to log into his burner account to stand up for himself.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 13, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Fragile ego?
> 
> I think that is better representative of the guy that got offended that someone corrected his uneducated advice and then proceeded to log into his burner account to stand up for himself.


Fair enough.

Y'all were both acting like buttholes.

Moving on, I'd like to hear from some of our more experienced (paging @metsfan4life )  users RE: DNP and thyroid hormones. Has anybody else seen this effect represented in bloodwork?


----------



## flenser (Jan 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Y'all were both acting like buttholes.
> 
> Moving on, I'd like to hear from some of our more experienced (paging @metsfan4life )  users RE: DNP and thyroid hormones. Has anybody else seen this effect represented in bloodwork?


T3 does fall, but I wouldn't use the word "crash". It's very similar to the effect of prolonged keto dieting. On keto you can use a single refeed day to address the drop (no experience with this myself). Not sure how that would work with DNP since your muscles would still be actively consuming the extra glucose. 

I'm also not a fan of supplementing T3, since I didn't like how it made me feel the one time I tried it while on keto. 

As you said, this could have been a really interesting discussion, but I lost interest early on due to... other parameters.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Y'all were both acting like buttholes.
> 
> Moving on, I'd like to hear from some of our more experienced (paging @metsfan4life )  users RE: DNP and thyroid hormones. Has anybody else seen this effect represented in bloodwork?


Don't bother with this guy. Funny how he's talking about me having a burner account, yet his account is a week old with every post in here. Where he's the offended one attacking people who disagree. 

This is not his first account here.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 14, 2022)

flenser said:


> T3 does fall, but I wouldn't use the word "crash". It's very similar to the effect of prolonged keto dieting. On keto you can use a single refeed day to address the drop (no experience with this myself). Not sure how that would work with DNP since your muscles would still be actively consuming the extra glucose.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of supplementing T3, since I didn't like how it made me feel the one time I tried it while on keto.
> 
> As you said, this could have been a really interesting discussion, but I lost interest early on due to... other parameters.


In regards to the level your t3 drops on DNP compared to what just a keto diet does… it is absolutely a crash.

T3 levels on DNP often fall below the normally accepted range and at low dosage people often go from within the normal range to just above the minimum threshold. While technically not “zero” like you would reference crashed e2 levels when taking too much AI… it is crashed in the since that the t3 levels are now considered characteristic of hypothyroidism… whereas a complete crash of your t3 levels would lead to you dying.

If you are on keto… there is absolutely no reason for you to take t3. That’s just reckless and I’ve never seen anyone advise that. The effect keto has on t3 levels relative to DNP is nearly nothing.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 14, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Don't bother with this guy. Funny how he's talking about me having a burner account, yet his account is a week old with every post in here. Where he's the offended one attacking people who disagree.
> 
> This is not his first account here.


First you stick up for the guy that was offering incorrect advice for no reason… which either means you are his internet wife or his burner account.

Now you switch the topic from me proving both you and him wrong to deflecting that I now have multiple accounts on this forum.

If I had another account on this forum, you all would know that DNP significantly lowers T3 levels.

I’m actually surprised how this appears to be ground breaking news to this forum… it’s widely understood on nearly all other forums that don’t even promote DNP like this forum.

P.S. Next time you get on your burner accounts to back up your ignorant advice that got corrected… you probably should not use both accounts at the same time hours after my response to you and log out of one and log into another within seconds of each other.


----------



## flenser (Jan 14, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> In regards to the level your t3 drops on DNP compared to what just a keto diet does… it is absolutely a crash.
> 
> T3 levels on DNP often fall below the normally accepted range and at low dosage people often go from within the normal range to just above the minimum threshold. While technically not “zero” like you would reference crashed e2 levels when taking too much AI… it is crashed in the since that the t3 levels are now considered characteristic of hypothyroidism… whereas a complete crash of your t3 levels would lead to you dying.
> 
> If you are on keto… there is absolutely no reason for you to take t3. That’s just reckless and I’ve never seen anyone advise that. The effect keto has on t3 levels relative to DNP is nearly nothing.


I was just going by the charts in the mouse study. Those lower T3 levels did not look like a crash to me. But hey, it's a mouse study. Haven't seen blood work from others on DNP, at least not related to T3 levels.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 14, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> First you stick up for the guy that was offering incorrect advice for no reason… which either means you are his internet wife or his burner account.
> 
> Now you switch the topic from me proving both you and him wrong to deflecting that I now have multiple accounts on this forum.
> 
> ...


Care to link any threads on other forums? I've read all of the animal studies, But haven't seen a ton of anecdotal stuff.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 14, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Care to link any threads on other forums? I've read all of the animal studies, But haven't seen a ton of anecdotal stuff.


Meso bloodwork thread.

Go to the DNP Reddit and you’ll find some.

I really am shocked how y’all don’t know this… even the crack heads on evolutionary know this lol.

Edit: I’m at the gym doing cardio, but just Google “low t3 levels on DNP ‘bloodwork’” and you already have three on the first page.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 15, 2022)

*Week 4 Weigh in*

95.5 kg to 95.6 kg
Actually gained weight
Discontinued use yesterday when i checked to see if i lost anything
Week break long overdue it seems
4 weeks runs probably arent for me
Also dont know if this is another side effect or not but anything ive eaten in the past few days since stopping has been going straight thru me...explosively
Not nice

Will be cutting calories again next week and going harder on the cardio


----------



## flenser (Jan 16, 2022)

If you just stopped yesterday, and you don't go on a binge like I did after my first run, you should still lose some more in the next week or two.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 16, 2022)

Binge is still very possible even a week after stopping the cycle, you have to be very disciplined or you will ruin everything


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 17, 2022)

Don’t beat yourself up. It’s really hard to control the cravings even when you have years of experience cutting for contests.

Don’t spend too much time dwelling on the scale. I’ve used DNP a couple of times and it seems to throw my body out of wack for a few weeks after taking it.

I usually compete at 220 lbs but when I am 220 from DNP it is no where close to what my competition 220 looks like… 220 post DNP looks like my natural cut at 235 lbs. I have no idea why… but it just say don’t look the same.

Now that you’re off… focus on the diet and the gym part of the equation. That’s what truly will change your physique in the long run.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 17, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> Don’t beat yourself up. It’s really hard to control the cravings even when you have years of experience cutting for contests.
> 
> Don’t spend too much time dwelling on the scale. I’ve used DNP a couple of times and it seems to throw my body out of wack for a few weeks after taking it.
> 
> ...


no doubt 
the gym will stay constant regardless and so far ive lost over half a kg and its only monday so looks promising for sunday


----------



## MartinKY (Jan 21, 2022)

So 4 weeks only 3kg loss? Dude DNP is not for you. You are better off fasting


Londinium said:


> Just found out the place i got my DNP from doesnt sell them anymore
> Just as im about to run out ffs
> Gr8



I got mine from Odin's lab - they are UK though very quick turnaround too.. 

Oh and you inspired me to start a 30day cycle. The last time I did it I was on 400mg for 7 days lost 5kg. But this time I am sticking with 200mg for 30 days. I am going on 500 cals less. I am tempted to do Keto as I did many years back on DNP this was back in 2005. But research back then was you need carbs to keep the fire burning and keto to work. Not sure what the research is out now.


----------



## Londinium (Jan 21, 2022)

MartinKY said:


> So 4 weeks only 3kg loss? Dude DNP is not for you. You are better off fasting
> 
> 
> I got mine from Odin's lab - they are UK though very quick turnaround too..
> ...


never heard of odins lab
do they have a website?


----------



## Londinium (Jan 21, 2022)

MartinKY said:


> So 4 weeks only 3kg loss? Dude DNP is not for you. You are better off fasting
> 
> 
> I got mine from Odin's lab - they are UK though very quick turnaround too..
> ...


im thinking maybe by calories were too high so that may be the problem tbh


----------



## Trump (Jan 21, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> @Londinium  I’d be careful with some of that advice. Not saying @TiredandHot  is wrong on may of it but I wouldn’t recommend a new person going after 200mg as a low dose. There are plenty of guys here that could tell you 200mg/day is the most they can handle. Standard starting run of DNp is 200mg/day for 14 days. This will allow you to 1) see if you’re allergic to it at all and 2) give you an idea of baseline for future. Don’t try and extend it to 20 days or 4 weeks, run it safe and simple for your first run. This will also allow you to see you react to low cards or medium and adjust going forward.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, some people can run 200mg for weeks. I personally can run 400mg for easily over a month before I hit that wall. With it being your first, you should do 200mg a day for 14 days and don’t vary off it. Make attention to your loss at the end of around day 20 after the water weight falls off and can give you a true baseline on a simple cycle


This is the best advice for anyone in the future thinking of dnp, mets knows his shit


----------



## Trump (Jan 21, 2022)

Clarkpep said:


> If you’re actually conscious of what you put in your body, you’d get blood work whenever you cycle anything.
> 
> I got blood work my first time doing DNP back in 2014 and I had crashed t3 levels just like ever other person that has every taken DNP.
> 
> This isn’t breaking news. Considering this is one of the only forums that allows DNP talk… you’d think it would be known on here by now.


It is known on here, we all know your wrong


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 23, 2022)

Lol yeah man… be an idiot and think T3 levels don’t fall on DNP.

Don’t come crying wolf when you do a medium dose and feel like hell from your (notice the right form of your unlike you) T3 levels falling below normal levels.

The stupid takes on this board simply to stick up for your buddies is really dumb. You’d rather stick up for your forum buddy than actually learn something. Beti seems like a nice guy, but his information is about 8 years outdated.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 23, 2022)

Londinium said:


> im thinking maybe by calories were too high so that may be the problem tbh


That’s what I told you from the beginning man.


----------



## Clarkpep (Jan 23, 2022)

MartinKY said:


> So 4 weeks only 3kg loss? Dude DNP is not for you. You are better off fasting
> 
> 
> I got mine from Odin's lab - they are UK though very quick turnaround too..
> ...


You don’t need carbs for DNP to work lol. Sodium ions can be produced from carbs or fats. That’s all that’s necessary for an uncoupler like DNP to work. You can go full keto and no carbs and DNP will still work.


----------

